# Nismo wing



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I thinks it's hot


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Only thing I don't like the is the middle support bar. Other than that, I love it.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't care for that either, but I have been waiting and waiting for a wing I like that has an oem fit. So I am happy


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> I don't care for that either, but I have been waiting and waiting for a wing I like that has an oem fit. So I am happy


Exactly...judging by the looks, those of us who already have the oem wing can just
take if off and screw in the Nismo wing into the pre drilled holes...
I'm keeping my fingers crossed 'cause I like that wing too...:thumbup:


----------

